# Digestive Advantage question



## 21399 (Jun 16, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone who has been taking the Digestive Advantage pill has noticed a reduction of IBS symptoms around the start of their period? I read that it allowed you to eat a few "trigger" foods once it's all regulated, etc., but was curious if it would help with this as well. I just started taking it today, so hopefully things will work. Thanks!







Jane


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Hi Jane, welcome to the board.I tried DA IBS for the last 6 months. For the first few months, it worked great. Even around my period. I used to have terrible, sharp pains at that time (I think they were gas pains) and the DA IBS seemed to ease those pains a lot. For the last couple of months, however, I have noticed by "D" coming back worse around my period time again. I quit taking the DA IBS and started taking calcium pills and they are working great so far. I guess you just have to keep working with things to figure out what works for you.Who knows, I might give the DA another try at a later time.Good luck, hope it works for you.


----------



## 21399 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks, Nightsounds. I've been on the DA for a week now and so far so good. I've definitely noticed a change from the usual - I haven't had to "run" to the bathroom this whole week! I'm hoping it keeps working.I'm sorry it didn't work so well for you, but it sounds like you are having luck with the calcium. I hope it continues to work great for you! Have a great day!







Jane


----------



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

Jane,How is the DA working for you? I am contemplating that vs vsl#3. Idealy, I hope the DA works better for me b/c it's more convienient to take and (alot) cheaper. But what realy matters is results. I have already purchased some vsl#3 ($90, ouch) and I am just waiting for the right time to start them (by that I mean, a relateively free week w/o too many commitments in case I get sick from it)k


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

It did work for me for a few months and then not so much anymore, so I quit taking it. But everyone is different. Good Luck.


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe you guys need to try the other products like DA-C, DA-Gas etc. Anitasue at the Digestive Advantage for constipation topic says that DA-IBS helped her but not DA-C and she is a IBS-C type.


----------

